# Rough Ride



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

What Up. I have a 2002 Spec V. It's got about 5300 miles and at times the car does feel like it has a rough ride. At times it feels as if something were rubbing , like a tire or something. I'm going to take it to the dealer next week but I dont know how to explain it. I drive the car everyday and ive noticed that its not getting any better. Any ideas please let me know. Im driving the car down to Florida at the end of this month and i dont want any problems along the way.

Thanks peeps!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Are running on the stock suspension?


----------

